# New York and Massachusetts areas



## TSAConstruction (Jan 12, 2011)

I have two possibly three plow trucks getting ready to leave for the New York/Massachusetts area to plow. If anybody needs help please call Sean 410-967-1203. We are experienced professionals.


----------

